# Required Glass Thickness?



## hfd250 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all, Ive been talking about filling up this gap in the wall of my apartment with a faux-in-the-wall tank. The space that I have available is 6 feet by 2 feet, so I am going to build a 6x2x3 tank which will be approx 270 gal. I intend for the tank to be a Paludarium (sp?) so it will only be about half full with water, but none the less I want it to be strong enough to hold a full tank of water.

How do I figure out the required thickness of glass for that sized tank? also what would the required thickness of acrylic be?

thanks


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

There is a site that is Ithink called aquariumtools.com or something like that, that will help you out. Make sure that you don't look on an appleproductas it is flash oriented. Hopethat helps.


----------



## dmf326 (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium
This is the site that wildman was thinking of I believe.
The glass thickness you will need is directly related to the height of the tank. Assuming that the tank is 3' tall the recommended glass thickness is 3/4". this is a pretty tall tank though, if the height is 2' the glass thickness should be 1/2". possibly you could get away with 3/8ths espcially if the tank is only half full.


----------

